#  > Desenvolvimento >  > Linguagens de Programação >  >  colocar data no nome do arquivo

## stumm

bom dia galera!

to com uma dúvida... quero nomear um arquivo(num script) com o seguinte formato:

backup-28072005.tar.bz2
ou seja:
backup-datadehoje.tar.bz2

como faço para pegar a data de hoje e colocar como nome do arquivo?

----------


## Celso_Suzuki

Oi,
execute o comando


```
Data=`date "+%d%m%Y"`
mv backup.tar.bz2 backup-$Data.tar.bz2
```

 Deve funcionar

----------


## stumm

fiz o seguinte
backup`date +%d%m%Y`.tar.bz2
e funcionou

obrigado pela ajuda.

----------


## a2gs

fala ai!

soh um conselho muito usado em geracao de bkps: use o formato %Y%m%d

Assim os arquivos ficam selecionados por ordem alfabética (automaticamente num simples ls). Ou seja, os arquivos mais anovos por ultimo.

----------


## rodriguesoline

No linux eu faço dessa forma

#!/bin/sh
###############################################
###########
# Atribui o ano atual a variavel ano.
ano=$(date +%y)
# Atribui o mes atual a variavel mes.
mes=$(date +%m)
# Atribui o dia atual a variavel dia.
dia=$(date +%d)
mkdir /usr/local/bin/files.$dia.$mes.$ano
exit


Alguém sabe com ficaria essas variaveis no windows, ao criar um script .bat

----------


## rodriguesoline

md %date:~4,2%%date:~7,2%%date:~12,2%

Alguém já consegui criar uma pasta no MS-DOS que pegue a data atual do dia, estou tentando com essas variaveis aí em cima mas o comando me retorna " faltando um paramentro necessario. Preciso fazer isso no ruiwdows 98. Agradeço a quem poder ajudar.

----------

